# Best paint for a Charcoal Grill?



## jaybird1103 (Apr 3, 2014)

I recently purchased a Master Forge Smoker from Lowe's and after the curing process, part of it looked to be rusted due to the high heat (some of the charcoal and fluid caught fire and it spread to the outside of the smoker, which I did extinguish).

I was wondering, since the smoker has rust on the bottom from the smoker (there was only some cosmetic damage on the base) if I should repaint it (it is green) and if so, what is the best brand of high heat paint or BBQ grill paint available? 

Also, if I must repaint, what should be done to the smoker?


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello Jaybird.  You have a one of those problems there.  IF the paint came off and you have rust, then obviously the paint isn't up to the job.  I don't know if you have power tools but I would take most if not all the original paint off and then respray with at least 2-3 coats of rustoleum BBQ paint or engine paint.  Now you do have another option.  This option should work fine but if you chose to repaint later it may cause you a problem.  You can wire brush the affected area, then build a fire in the smoker to "warm" it up.  Once warm but still you can place your hand on it, wipe the entire smoker down with veg oil.  Once completely cool wipe off any excess oil.  Repeat this process after each smoke.  You may see excess smoke coming off the smoker when cooking but it shouldn't affect the final product.  Hope this helps.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## jaybird1103 (Apr 7, 2014)

Actually, the grill in question is a Master Forge Smoker, which is made by Blue Rhino and sold exclusively at Lowe's. It is built like the Brinkmann Gourmet Charcoal Smoker, which is in the ECB smoker category.  The smoke damage and rusting occurred in the bottom bowl area. Here is a picture of the smoker:













728649749424.jpg



__ jaybird1103
__ Apr 7, 2014


----------

